# BMX or Mountain Fork?



## Schwinny (Oct 27, 2021)

Looking at a group of parts for sale I came across this fork. It is only being sold within a group of parts, mostly junk. I may want some of them but this fork stuck out to me. Seems it has to be special in some way. Does anyone know anything about it? I'm betting it has a following of some sort by the looks of it.
2-3/4" between legs at crown, 14" from crown to axle.
I don't personally need it for anything right now, but this forks stand out to me and It may put this group of stuff over the top and into my trunk....
Any help is mucho appreciated
Thanks M/


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2021)

I can't place it straight away, but I have seen that fork on a late 80's matched chromed-out rigid MTB...Panasonic? Bridgestone? Ritchy?
Bridgestone MB-1



It's worth noting that even though the welded unicrown fork got its start on mountain bikes, it wasn't always so. Take a look at these two interesting examples....

Proof that mountain bike forks weren't _always_ ugly. Early versions of the Specialized Stumpjumper came with this nice looking twin-plate style "bi-plane" crown. Note also the lugged frame -- I wouldn't get a mountain bike any other way.
Specialized below......



A great site for cool fancy crowns and design history below...








						Lovely Fork Crowns
					

A blog about bicycles and bicycle riding. Emphasis on vintage and classic bikes, with lots about old vs. new technology.




					bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 27, 2021)

Bi-plane fork, I have one on my Mongoose ATB. Don't know if yours is a Mongoose, though.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 27, 2021)

Just got finished looking through google images and Yes, it does look most like the Mongoose fork.
Now that I've had my morning fork-full...
I may get it anyway... I think I have a fork fetish... 
Thanks


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 27, 2021)

Cool fork! With 14" AC, it seems small for 26" wheels, perhaps from 24" bike.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 27, 2021)

Nope.  Specialized the more I look at it.. 14" is correct for unsprung 26" mtb wheel/tire.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 27, 2021)

I've been holding off, but you'r gonna try to make me go get it huh?
I have absolutely no use for it other than it is a cool design. And I'm like a crow to chrome forks. I thought if it was a real desirable one, someone would know and I would take it to the swap-meet next month.
14" is a good distance for a 26" tire. Total tire height would be double at 28"
That would be good for 591 iso  26x 2.2's
6" steer head.....
I just realized it will fit exactly on a frame I just sold over the weekend and now I don't even have an excuse frame for it.
It has slipped further down the want ladder.


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 27, 2021)

As has already been mentioned it looks a lot like a mongoose ATB biplane fork from the early BMX cross over period around 1984
It should be 1” thread with 21.1mm insert diameter IIRC
I believe they were made by Tange or Akisu, and on several early ATBs of the era
I am going to say mongoose ATB because they were chrome while most of the others were painted


----------

